# SHTF/TEOTWAWKI Ever Closer. Ever Nearer. Coming soon to a place near you.



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

As I read the domestic as well as international news every day, I am becoming more and more convinced that we will be relying on our preps and security MUCH sooner than later.

The world is coming apart at the seams, and in our own USofA, our political system and people are in total disarray...from the top down. Corruption is so rampant that it is making even places like Nigeria look honest!

The list of ills and problems is getting ever longer...but people are becoming so immune to bad news that they have become complacent. They just don't care anymore...and reports of killings, war, crime, attacks, and other news runs through them like a flowing brook. It's the daily routine.... Who's been shot today? What is Kim Jung Un threatening today? How many people did ISIS crucify today? How many illegal border crossings including drug cartels took place today? On and on it goes.

At what point do we as Americans say "ENOUGH is ENOUGH!!" In years past, we would have been there long before now, but today, we expect major troubles as part of our daily existence...and no one is really speaking up.

In previous posts here, there have been threads asking what people thought would be the cause of SHTF...and the answers are across the board. My view is that we are ALREADY in SHTF land, but we haven't reached the peak of the problems yet...and that in itself is a danger, because it is encroaching slowly, not from a single event, and the complacency of the masses continues to think it will all be fixed soon. When it reaches critical mass, it will be too late, and many will suffer.

The best analogy of where we are right now is a frog in a heating pot of water. The frog will jump from hot water if put in it, but will sit and die while cold water is slowly heated to boiling. That's America right now! We are sitting in lukewarm water, not realizing that the pot is continuing to heat. (The frog story is really a myth, but is often used as a metaphor for the inability or unwillingness of people to react to or be aware of threats that occur gradually.)

So... We ALL know that natural threats are always on the horizon...Hurricanes, Tornadoes, Floods, Earthquakes etc... But at this point in our history, the danger of human threats are much more acute than potential natural events.

A sampling of non-natural catalysts.....

Obamacare - Total lies from the beginning, and now virtually unaffordable for millions.
Primaries - Sanders will be cheated out of the Dem nomination by theft of delegates by the Clinton Machine. The same holds true for Trump as the Rep establishment is finding a way to block and ignore those who supported him in primaries.
North Korea - Kim Jung Un may now have the ability to mount nukes and potential EMP weapons on intercontinental ballistic missiles. Threats daily to South Korea, Japan, and the USA
US Debt - So high in the Trillions that it can NEVER be repaid without taking all of American's earnings and savings in perpetuity
Black Lives Matter - Getting more "in your face" by the day, and supported by militants including the New Black Panther Party. It will only take one shot at some point to cause mayhem.
Occupy Movement- Still active and will be a major factor at the conventions.
Leftist Socialists - Trying to kill Free Speech by shouting down anyone they disagree with. Only time will tell if someone gets pissed off enough to shoot one of them....again...Mayhem
Anti-Police - All Law Enforcement now under threat.
Planned Parenthood and Clinton - "Unborn have no rights under the Constitution". Total support for abortion right up to birth.
Supreme Court - Nomination and seating of a liberal judge will wipe out the Constitution as we know it.
Obama - Visions of Grandeur, and thinks he is Emperor of the USA... Can create law in his opinion, without congress.
Gun Control - They want our guns....as have every tyrannical government in history, followed by democide (Killing their own people)
China - Massively increasing their defense spending and trying to take over the entire South China Sea.
Iran - Sticking their noses at us regarding the so-called Nuclear Deal. Joke!
Palestine - Hamas and the government off of peace talks... back to Destroy Israel whatever it takes
Ukraine - Will be under attack by Russia soon to bring back into their dominance.
Turkey - All American dependents of military and State under mandatory evacuation.. (NEO - Non-combatant Evacuation Order) due to REAL threat
Iraq - Totally corrupt government now, with a new dictator. Losing territory and lives to ISIS
Terrorists - ISIS, Boko Haram, Al-Shabab, Al-Qaeda, Ansaru, Philippine Muslim Insurgency, Thai Muslim Insurgency, Chinese Cyberwarfare, Easter Europe Hackers, and many more
Syrian Refugees - Overwhelming Europe and soon in the USA
Illegal Immigrants - 20+ Million in the USA.... all will fight rather than leave. Terrorists embedded in cross-border masses.
Dept of Justice - Selective prosecutions based on politics, not law.
FBI - Wants no encryption allowed unless they can read it
Dept of Defense - HUGE purge of General Officers in last two years... all who disagree with current administration.
Vladimir Putin - Working to reestablish a Soviet Style empire. Dangerous to the USA
Drug Cartels - Massive war taking place right across our border. THOUSANDS killed.
Religion - Beliefs and traditions being prosecuted. 
Muslims in USA - Want Sharia areas and will not fully integrate.

So many more!!! We are on the precipice and some catalyst or small event will send us over the edge.
Keep your powder dry......


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

I think we are close also

my routine is get up check obituary (at 92 I expect to see my name any day)
check stocks
check nbc news
check the blaze
check prepperforums.net


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been waiting for years for the sky to fall or the world to end and nothing yet. Mayan calendar, Y2k, solar flares, Russians, ET, earth quake, Yellowstone volcano, etc. Heck, I got sick of waiting and sold all my stuff.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I've been using the term "Perfect Storm" for this junction point in time when all these potential serious SHTFs converge .... not even sure how we've been able to avoid some of these SHTFs from culminating in the last 7.5 years - they never really terminate - just spike and slightly retreat ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Been waiting for years for the sky to fall or the world to end and nothing yet. Mayan calendar, Y2k, solar flares, Russians, ET, earth quake, Yellowstone volcano, etc. Heck, I got sick of waiting and sold all my stuff.


You might want to buy it all back.

Sure, there are headlines and websites the declare the world is going to come to an end at any time. To date, we are still hanging around on PF, talking about prepping and the reasons why we should feel a sense of urgency. That doesn't mean things can't go south, and do it in record time.

The end of the world? Well, I don't know about that, but I do know that things are always changing. Sometimes, the change comes to us in a violent and bloody form. Sometimes it is in the form of insane men in high places, and other times it is nature reminding us of how impotent we are against it. Either way, there will be change.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The key to everything that is happening is , are we frogs in water coming to a slow boil, how much to we except before we retaliate, it's difficult to figure that out because it seems everyone has a different breaking point, to be effective, many would have to be on the same page to do any good, where is the line in the sand.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> As I read the domestic as well as international news every day, I am becoming more and more convinced that we will be relying on our preps and security MUCH sooner than later.
> 
> The world is coming apart at the seams, and in our own USofA, our political system and people are in total disarray...from the top down. Corruption is so rampant that it is making even places like Nigeria look honest!
> 
> ...


You are so right, more bullets and food for the long haul.

Hope you make it back here or are here when things erupt out of control, you family needs you.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am in full agreement Elf. All that is needed is that one domino to fall, that convergence of events that will push us over the precipice. That perfect storm mentioned has been raging and getting bigger by the day. People are very much complacent. They either refuse to see or wish not to see the trouble coming. I believe the storm not only comes but is on the horizon and for this reason I have sped up my prepping as much as possible. I wished I was at this much longer because I fear my supplies and preparations are far from being adequate.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

what always amazes me is all of us look at the world and life through a different prism or slant. yet we all see the same thing. something is on the horizon. and we all can't believe nobody else sees it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not a problem here. I know how everything ends, I read the book.
(the Bible).
And I have a sneaking suspicion the End Of Days is closer than many here in America think.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This election speaks volumes!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> This election speaks volumes!


No matter who wins, and who loses, there will be anarchy in the streets.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Where is Slippy? We're going to need those pikes.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

This aint your granddaddy's world and that is for sure. The greatest generation had their own issues to overcome which thank god they did however I believe we are staring down a double barreled shotgun and no-goods finger is on the trigger. I also believe that my family is better off prepared than 95% of the world but that may not matter if the wrong thing happens to a prepared one. 

Do what you can, when you can.

1895gunner


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I agree with everything you posted. While many of us think there'll be some major SHTF event, more than likely it's everything you posted. There's no waiting for something to happen, it's happening now.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

SE you are spot on! I'm just glad to be a part of this group and can at least talk about and read some posts about this and other topics! I talk about things with folks at work
or out and about and they for the most part are really clueless and will remain that way till SHTF comes down their street!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

As long as the money presses continue to print money we will limp along.

Winning cures many ills. Even ugly wins are still wins.

And for those in power...the wins are in place as long as they can print money. 

The margin of their victory is lessened with each passing day and each devalued dollar printed.

For each dollar devalued lessens the margin of their victory over the middle and lower classes.

As the wins become uglier so too shall the battle between the classes.


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

Considering the lack of water soon to be at our very doorsteps, it may be here a lot sooner than people think. Food prices WAY up there. Saudi Arabia busted through their 17 aquifers in 30 short years. They're almost out of water. A WHOLE COUNTRY about the size of the USA almost out of water. Aquifers that took thousands of years to create and sustained people for thousands of years, now gone. Completely gone. Saudi Arabia lost it's water to unmanaged farmers much like what they're trying (and succeeding) to do in the US. Buying land in places like AZ and growing alfalfa to send back to SA. Of all places, a water heavy crop in AZ. Why they didn't go for a wetter state? Regardless, China and many other countries cannot provide water to it's peoples. Although this link is a year old, it provides some good information. We could very possibly be there in no time at all. https://www.revealnews.org/article/what-california-can-learn-from-saudi-arabias-water-mystery/

I'd like to take and post from the link above; in case you don't go visit it:

"Beginning in the late 1970s, Saudi landowners were given free rein to pump the aquifers so that they could transform the desert into irrigated fields. Saudi Arabia soon became one of the world's premier wheat exporters.

By the 1990s, farmers were pumping an average of 5 trillion gallons a year. At that rate, it would take just 25 years to completely drain Lake Erie.

SNIP

Now the water is nearly gone. Most of that underground water came from *ancient aquifers that are deeply buried and don't naturally refill for tens of thousands of years.*

In the historic town of Tayma, which was built atop a desert oasis mentioned several times in the Old Testament, researchers in 2011 found "most wells exsiccated." That's academic speak for "bone dry." The once-verdant Tayma oasis that had sustained human life for millennia - archaeologists have found stone tablets there dating back 2,500 years - was drained in one generation."

See, the water problem isn't taken seriously by the masses. It's not loud and boisterous like a bomb or earthquake, or shocking like an EMP. We can't hear it, smell it, feel it, see it......it's an almost invisible monstrous issue. But it's quietly creeping up on us and too many don't notice and are clueless to the very real nearness to annihilation we are. Loss of flora and fauna, the spread of disease and illness. War like the world has never seen before. Not enough is being done to prevent this tragedy.

I live in MN. The land of 10,000 lakes. For the last two years, we've had open winters. I spoke to a neighbor who has lived here for many years. Their stream was almost dry last summer. Every spring it breaches it banks. Not so this year nor last. They are expecting a dry streambed this summer. Is that alarming? No, not in and of itself. But when you look at the big picture it's concerning. People think they can rely on their private little streams and brooks. Don't be too surprised when this isn't the case. Don't go trying to dig a well either, there won't be any water.

"Even in the land of 10,000 lakes, water is no longer unlimited. Lakes shrink, groundwater drops, wells go dry or get contaminated. Some cities have to look harder for good municipal water or pay more to treat it. *Twenty years ago these were isolated problems. But three-quarters of Minnesota's residents get their water from aquifer-tapping wells, and today parts of the state seem to be on a path that is not sustainable.*
Beneath the Surface | Ground Level | Minnesota Public Radio News "


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

This is why I joined this forum. I don't post much but read alot. Things are not getting better these days. The best I feel I can do is prepare for what may come. We have modest preps but they are always growing, whether it is a larger garden, more ammo, or more food storage.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not worried at all. I think when people get a certain age they pay more attention to what is going on around them and that's great but some get really negative and worry to the point it's unhealthy. 

55-75 years old people have a negative view of the world......just ask them. Always complaining about how things and people are now days...when in reality when they were 25 the old people around would talk about how bad things are getting.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I'm not worried at all. I think when people get a certain age they pay more attention to what is going on around them and that's great but some get really negative and worry to the point it's unhealthy.
> 
> 55-75 years old people have a negative view of the world......just ask them. Always complaining about how things and people are now days...when in reality when they were 25 the old people around would talk about how bad things are getting.


I fall right in the center of Operator6's range, and he's right in my case. I have to make an effort to remain cheerful after I read a list like SittingElf's. I refrain from complaining in public, and wonder how many others are doing the same. I believe some things really have gotten worse since I was young, but I remember the "Old Fogeys" complaining when I was a kid and I don't want to be that guy.

This board gives me a place to be among like-minded folks, a place to learn and help others, a place to occasionally vent. I can't tell you guys how much I value this board and the good people who live here.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I'm not worried at all. I think when people get a certain age they pay more attention to what is going on around them and that's great but some get really negative and worry to the point it's unhealthy.
> 
> 55-75 years old people have a negative view of the world......just ask them. Always complaining about how things and people are now days...when in reality when they were 25 the old people around would talk about how bad things are getting.


Always has been the case. My grandfather complained, my Dad complained, and now I worry and complain. The difference is technology and the world political dynamic is quite different in today's world then even in our fathers day. Technology has increased potential threats exponentially. You put your feet up and relax, I will keep preparing.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Always has been the case. My grandfather complained, my Dad complained, and now I worry and complain. The difference is technology and the world political dynamic is quite different in today's world then even in our fathers day. Technology has increased potential threats exponentially. You put your feet up and relax, I will keep preparing.


Each generation says the same thing. When the world went nuclear the game changed. That's all the technology that was needed and it's been available for almost 80 years.

I'm one of the few that can relax with my feet up and prep at the same time.

I'm not going to prep 24/7 and worry and I'm not going to sit on my hands and ignore the need for education and supplies.

Some of you might need to go have some fun......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I'm not worried at all. I think when people get a certain age they pay more attention to what is going on around them and that's great but some get really negative and worry to the point it's unhealthy.
> 
> 55-75 years old people have a negative view of the world......just ask them. Always complaining about how things and people are now days...when in reality when they were 25 the old people around would talk about how bad things are getting.


Well, I am at the top end of your age limit.
When I was 25-30, I was busy contributing to the demise of those little slope headed bastards in S E A.
There was no thoughts equal to those of today, and none of the older guys I worked with spoke of anything of comparative negativity.
Then neither were the conditions other than the left wing anarchist trying to take down the government and bombing things. 
Back then, women were at the forefront of most thought in my case, airplane ferry jobs paid great bennies..
Today, the country HAS DECLINED dramatically in every way, which causes great concern, nothing is being done to stop it, rather the politico's seem to be bent on its destruction.
I have paid attention to world and country affairs for a very long time, they are getting worse, at a critical level here.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The international threat to the North American continent is at an all time high. 

Internationally the US has invaded and brought down over 50 countries so that the international banking community could set up shop and loan the countries back into the rebuilding stage giving the international banking community the "boss" status to more and more of the global community. 

This is nothing new. JFK dies for trying to expose it. Now with only a hand full of countries not in the loop the next stages are already on the go. 

The international community is unhappy with US government and that translates unjustly to its citizens. While i know with no doubt that there are honest and true Americans out there that sre true patriots and know there responsibilities should be on home soil the country has been ill rejoyced almost everywhere else. 

This makes for a long shopping list of unhappy people.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Each generation says the same thing. When the world went nuclear the game changed. That's all the technology that was needed and it's been available for almost 80 years.
> 
> I'm one of the few that can relax with my feet up and prep at the same time.
> 
> ...


Ohh make no mistake, I live my life to the fullest, always have. Some would say I have had, and continue to have, way more then my share of fun.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Count me as one that sees this country and much of the world as one single event away from chaos. I feel a lot of pent up anger that will come forth if and when a destabilizing event occurs. I currently think that our current recession can transform into a depression that could be the triggering event at least for the dependent leaches to be denied undeserved benefits and resort to violence. This would of course create more violence and destruction.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's only a matter of time before the SHTF, just hope you're not standing in front of it when it does..


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

We all prep because we can see the turmoil, because the Cardashions ass isnt a distraction, because hollywood isnt in control of our social and political philosophies because we look internationally for answers and we dont believe a friggin word the government tells us.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a hunch if one spends too much time watching the news they'll eventually go stark raving mad...
Moderation in all things?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I have a hunch if one spends too much time watching the news they'll eventually go stark raving mad...
> Moderation in all things?


OH, you are SOOOO right!

I have to change the channel to a movie or something or explode!

Between the asshole politicians and world events, little chance of keeping the BP down.

I have basically all day to watch, which is bad in its own right.

I took the TV out of the shop, effected my concentration, listen to Rush Limburger instead, keeps the blood flowing at a slower pace.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I hear you!
The local cable company wanted 80 buck for their basic TV service. After watching it for a while I'm thinking they should paying me to watch this tripe. So no cable TV for me. At first I was afraid I'd miss not having it, wrong....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Snocam said:


> This is why I joined this forum. I don't post much but read alot. Things are not getting better these days. The best I feel I can do is prepare for what may come. We have modest preps but they are always growing, whether it is a larger garden, more ammo, or more food storage.


That is all anyone can do. Get their own house in order. NO ONE can control the activities of the world, and it does me absolutely no good to worry one whit about it.
If the dollar fails tomorrow. If an EMP takes out the Northeast US. Nothing I can do about it.

"God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I can not change,
Courage to change the things I can,
And wisdom to know the difference."

The only thing I can change is myself.

And as for the Age Related Grumpiness Factor noted above by a number of people, let the record show I am well past 67, approaching 68. I try not to whine, bitch, or moan because I believe in the Serenity Prayer. And every day I recite my gratitude list and thank The Lord for all the blessings He has bestowed on me. It keeps things in perspective for me.
Life is what you make it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It will all come to the end when God wants it to ,, there are many reasons why it may happen sooner ,, but we all can only be ready as best as we can be ,, so keep prepping ,, stocking up on ammo ,, guns ,, food ,, water,, medical supplies ,, keep your eyes and ears on the subject in hand .


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

Seneca said:


> I hear you!
> The local cable company wanted 80 buck for their basic TV service. After watching it for a while I'm thinking they should paying me to watch this tripe. So no cable TV for me. At first I was afraid I'd miss not having it, wrong....


Agree wholeheartedly. I gave up tv entirely about five years ago, maybe a little more. Once in a while I'll catch a football game on at a friend's house if I'm visiting and they're watching. 
The county I live in requires you to have electricity and running water/septic/sewer system in order to live in your house. if not for that I'd probably live without. I do ,obviously, use the internet and cell phone (mostly for work and/or internet) and radio (great conservative talk radio here in upstate sc) .
I said that to say this: not paying too much attention to main stream media and the pop culture bs leaves a lot of time for buying, storing, hunting, fishing, building, gardening. Whether or not the S does hit the F any time soon, I'll enjoy my time in the gardens and in the woods. Trying to be prepared for a really bad event looks a lot like trying to live a fun, productive life as a hunter and outdoorsman and living an otherwise minimalist life. Except maybe with better toys and weapons.

Shaun.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> I'm not worried at all. I think when people get a certain age they pay more attention to what is going on around them and that's great but some get really negative and worry to the point it's unhealthy.
> 
> 55-75 years old people have a negative view of the world......just ask them. Always complaining about how things and people are now days...when in reality when they were 25 the old people around would talk about how bad things are getting.


I'm in that bandwidth and do recognize that older folks tend to dwell on the negative. In fact I've said that exact thing before when I was younger. I do believe that we pay more attention to the details than a younger crowd. Probably has always been that way.

That being said, I'm also certain that we live in a much more complicated world today than the greatest generation did, and they had Hitler and the atom bomb to contend with.

Me, I'll keep prepping and paying attention to the world events.

1895gunner


----------



## Snocam (May 29, 2015)

I will be 35 in a couple weeks. I feel that things are going downhill mostly from what I have observed in my life. The US has gone from being unapologetically on top to ridiculed by the world, and its own government. Average median household income is down 1000 bucks per year since this jack*** was elected almost 8 years ago. And the handout takers still love him. I was brought up to appreciate hard work. Now it's impossible to find younger people who want to work. Not a good situation. We are raising our kids the way we were. I try not to dwell on the bad news all the time because enjoying life is important. And I enjoy prepping, hunting, shooting, and all the things that make us independent.


----------



## newfie_1986 (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah I'm 30 its not just the older folk thinking things are looking down. Even talking to others I know around my age they all see the same things. Turmoil all around the world, people being able to afford less and less at the grocery store, having to work harder and harder and make more and more money to maintain the same standard of living, house prices through the roof, electricity going up and up, governments pushing the people around more and more, higher taxes, more people on welfare. 

To be quite honest I don't know how people are doing it, I make a very decent salary, over double the average yearly income in my province, and I see families with $400,000 + houses a brand new car and truck in the drive way with kids + other toys. I don't know how the hell they do it, and its the norm. 

Personally I see a financial storm brewing !


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> I think we are close also
> 
> my routine is get up check obituary (at 92 I expect to see my name any day)
> check stocks
> ...


Yup, the day you log into prepperforums.net and this place is a ghost town, you know s#!t has hit the fan! That or the slipster farted..one or the other!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> my routine is get up check obituary (at 92 I expect to see my name any day)
> check stocks
> check nbc news
> check the blaze
> check prepperforums.net


too much work to check all that stuff,,,, I just check out Kim Kardashian's chest and I'm worn out....


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

The world seems very dark now and, off the cuff, I want to say things are at their worst... but then I look back in history and see literal revolution across the globe in the 60s and that awakens me to the cycle of man and the habit of history to repeat itself. In many ways we are paralleling the 60s, only it gets more perverse with each relapse.

The biggest (and most disappointing) difference now is that Americans have forgotten how to fight. The powers that be have been bombarding Americans with propaganda at every turn in every form of entertainment, consistently and constantly. Then you look at patriots who exercised their rights, both to gather in peaceful protest and exercise their 2nd amendment rights to stand against the BLM, and they were shot at (one shot dead) and rounded up and arrested and nobody so much as blinked. America seems to have become a victim of a drive-by lobotomy and I don't have much hope for an uprising that would be necessary to reset the powers.


----------

